# It wasn't a horse that did me in!



## Jacqua Stud

I'm sorry, i shouldn't laugh, but a chuckle escaped  sounds like a mate of mine, he coughed and broke a rib! He just said it was because he was so manly...

Hopefully it isn't, but if it is I'll have my fingers crossed that it's little and you heal quickly


----------



## NBEventer

busysmurf said:


> It was a hill!!!:evil::evil::evil: At work today walking down a hill, I heard a 'CRACK', had a sharp pain in my ankle, and down I went.
> 
> I didn't twist it, I didn't roll it, I didn't step on anything I shouldn't have. It was kind of a slick hill, so I was taking my time, and had my weight on the sides of my feet/heels. I was wearing Kamik winter boots (only difference from them and a cast is the boots are composite safety toe). So there's no possible way I rolled the ankle. IT. JUST. WENT. CRACK!!!!
> 
> For once I was lucky, and not working by myself, so my coworker took me to the ER. They took x-rays & said they couldn't see a break right now. There might be one that's visible once the swelling goes down. So I find out Monday what the verdict is.
> 
> I've been stepped on, rolled on, kicked in more places I care to mention, I've lost count of how many concussions I've had, I broken each finger at least twice, and then some. I've ALWAYS walked away from it.
> 
> BUT AN F'IN HILL PUTS ME ON CRUTCHES & ON THE COUCH!!!!:evil::evil::evil::evil::evil:
> Seriously????



Sorry, I didn't mean to rub my bad luck off on you!!

If it makes you feel any better a few years back on Canada day I was grooming at the track and we were standing up on a hill beside the gate to the track watching one of our horses run. It was a hot humid nasty day and I fainted falling backwards down the hill. I woke up and couldn't move my hand. The trainer I was working for tried to get me to go to the ER but we had 4 more horses to run and the other groom was sick and I didn't want to leave him high and dry even though he insisted it was okay. So we wrapped it up in vet wrap and continued the day on. 

I went to the ER at the end of the day and they couldn't tell if it was broken because it had swollen so bad, went back a few days later and indeed there was a fracture in my wrist :lol:

Seriously though? Fainting falling backwards down a hill?! It wasn't the high strung race horses that did me in, it was the **** sun! lol


----------



## deserthorsewoman

I feel for you....had the same thing....also not the horses....but I rolled the foot....learned the hard way not to wear slippers around the barn. It was a ligament. And it took a loooong time to heal. I was by myself, hubby was in Bosnia. With 9 horses. I managed.....
Keep the foot up. Ice helps with the swelling. ........:-/


----------



## Muppetgirl

NBEventer said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to rub my bad luck off on you!!
> 
> If it makes you feel any better a few years back on Canada day I was grooming at the track and we were standing up on a hill beside the gate to the track watching one of our horses run. It was a hot humid nasty day and I fainted falling backwards down the hill. I woke up and couldn't move my hand. The trainer I was working for tried to get me to go to the ER but we had 4 more horses to run and the other groom was sick and I didn't want to leave him high and dry even though he insisted it was okay. So we wrapped it up in vet wrap and continued the day on.
> 
> I went to the ER at the end of the day and they couldn't tell if it was broken because it had swollen so bad, went back a few days later and indeed there was a fracture in my wrist :lol:
> 
> Seriously though? Fainting falling backwards down a hill?! It wasn't the high strung race horses that did me in, it was the **** sun! lol


Haha oh gee the racetrack.!! If it makes either of you feel better....I got concussed by a grain dolly/cart at the track!


----------



## smrobs

I'm like JS, I know I really shouldn't laugh because it's not funny...but it sort of is at the same time.


I feel your pain, hopefully it's nothing serious (my first though is a ruptured tendon/ligament), but maybe it just popped in a way that hurt and that's the end of it.

XX Fingers crossed.


----------



## NBEventer

In all seriousness though, thank goodness you had a coworker with you. Keep your foot up, take advil and keep icing it. Fingers crossed it was just a nasty sprain!


----------



## NBEventer

Muppetgirl said:


> Haha oh gee the racetrack.!! If it makes either of you feel better....I got concussed by a grain dolly/cart at the track!


Why does this not surprise me? PS, thanks for making me spit water all over my laptop :-x


----------



## busysmurf

It's ok for you guys to laugh, I find it funny as well. It would be my luck it was just a **** hill, not some nut case horse no one else can ride ((sigh))
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## backyardhorse

Here's one I hope you all DO laff at!
Was working at a farm which hosted an annual schooling show. On Thursday, the porta-potti guy delivered, and for whatever reason, it was set up next to a pasture gate. On Friday, I was leading a horse to that pasture, and just at the most critical time (one hand on the gate, one on the lead), the BO emerged from said toilet. The poor horse tried unsuccessfully to leap into my pocket for safety. Although he missed the pocket, he WAS successful in mashing my foot. Don't know if he broke it (didn't hurt enough after 10 mins to warrant a trip to the ER), but it was sore for a lolng time!


----------



## Breella

I was getting up from being seated on the floor at work (changing prices on a very low shelf) and I slip, and hear a popping noise. Tore the meniscus in my knee. I always imagined my first real injury after getting Topaz would be FROM Topaz.

Nope. Floor got me good.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Don't feel too bad lol, my partner just sprained his ankle really badly stepping out of a car into the gutter. He used to break in horses and rides dirt bikes - and he was still having a massive boohoo about it! Broken/sprained feet bits HURT. They have to carry all your weight after all. And there are so many little bones in there and a fair few nerves too.

Hope yours mends itself ASAP - try and come up with a heroic alternate tale however ;-)


----------



## PaintedFury

Hey, don't feel bad, I can sprain/strain my ankles walking across a level, gravel parking lot. That's why I developed the habit of walking looking down at what I was stepping on.
There's also the time that I fell down the front porch stairs(of with there were three and a concrete pad and sidewalk) and cracked my shin on the corner of the concrete pad, landing face first on my briefcase on the sidewalk. That bruise was knarling looking in about a minute. In case you're wondering, nope didn't go to the dr. Was only about thirty minutes late for work. Walked with a limp for about a week though.
I totally get the really moments! Hopefully it isn't broken and you'll heal recover quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Oh and I re-broke my toe just walking across a street. Stepped off it and CRUNCH. Ugh. I've also broken a finger playing catch... Horses? Bah, ordinary life is more dangerous LOL.


----------



## tinyliny

ARGH! you guys are making me cringe so hard my teeth are grinding right out of my head. I hate hearing about injuries with sound effects. Sorry, but that grosses me out way more than the sight of blood.

It also freaks me, because I have a really big trip planned in late May, and I have to stay in one piece until then, no matter what. hearing about all these seeminly random injuries is giving me fits.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

Don't worry about your trip, Tiny - just make sure you spend all your time up until then riding horses! Seems to be the safest thing to do, judging by this thread...


----------



## busysmurf

So like the tard cart I am, it was feeling better this morning so I decided to walk on it. Was doing pretty good too!! Then it cracked again:evil::evil:


----------



## Critter sitter

Ouch not laughing at all!!! think of it this way if it is a break the tend to heal faster than a sprain.

get well soon


----------



## Saddlebag

A surgeon told me our legs and strength is designed for forward movement, with side pressure being rather week. Even tho skiers are moving forward fast they are also putting a lot of torque on their joints as they shift their weight from one side to the other. The plateau break at the knee is the most common fracture then the ankle.


----------



## Corporal

I'm not broken, but MAN, I pulled that muscle behind my left knee, and I'm walking around like a gimp!!! **nasty smiley's, like the OP used**
I _think_ I pulled it slipping on hay on the wood in my barn's loft!! COULDN'T be slipping on ice, or my horse kicked me, or something with dignity.
SO SORRY!!
Prayers sent for rapid healing. **MANY hugs**


----------



## PaintHorseMares

The most serious horse injury I've had was when a round bale bounced funny and rolled over my ankle last December...four months to get back to feeling just about normal again.
Hope you heal quickly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady

I'm sorry you got hurt!! I broke my ankle almost 2 years ago, I stepped on a rock walking up to tell "my" horse friends bye. I hope you get well soon!


----------



## busysmurf

UPDATE:
well I went to the Dr. today. It's not broken. He thinks it MIGHT be a ruptered ligament thingy majiggy. I go in for an MRI on Wed. and my follow-up is Thurs afternoon.

So much for a quick recovery:evil::evil:


----------



## smrobs

Yikes.

Well, at least now you know.

Jingles for an easy recovery...if not a quick one.


----------



## amp23

That does my sound fun. Hoping for a quick, not too painful recovery! I feel for you! 

My dumb and funy stories: morning of my senior prom my horse steps on my foot.. Mom takes me to get it x-rayed and no breaks but I'm on crutches for 2 weeks. Last week my friend's Great Dane's knee caught me as he was running by and I could barely talk for 2 days with a strained hamstring. Thankfully I've never broken anything though!


----------



## busysmurf

Another Update: It doesn't look good:-( 

Preliminary report is that it's disslocated Paroneal tendons. The conservative treatment (put it in a non-weight bearing cast for 6 week minimum & nothing else) has a 60% failure rate.

So it looks like I MIGHT be headed to surgery I find out more tomorrow


----------



## amp23

Awh I hate that for you! Hoping you can get some good news.


----------



## waresbear

Awwww, well at least you're going to get it fixed, not like they have to amputate....


----------



## busysmurf

*I didn't even know I get turn this green!*

/img


----------



## amp23

Ouch


----------



## PaintedFury

I second the ouch! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf

busysmurf said:


> Another Update: It doesn't look good:-(
> 
> Preliminary report is that it's disslocated Paroneal tendons. The conservative treatment (put it in a non-weight bearing cast for 6 week minimum & nothing else) has a 60% failure rate.
> 
> So it looks like I MIGHT be headed to surgery I find out more tomorrow


Well that's what it is I have an appt with a surgeon at the Milwaukee Medical College Apr 15 for a consult. Apearently it's not a common injury, why am I not surprised.

And it HURTS!!! Not like I need to use the crutches anymore, but it just aches GRRRRRR:evil:


----------



## learningaboutponies

*Wounded In Action*

I am sorry to hear about your ankle. Dam that hill!! I rolled my ankle once when I wa hiking. The noise was horrible. The pain that followed was worse. I have hurt my ankles getting off my horse too. I suppose I was not paying attention to position of my heel when I landed. You just cannot anticipate everything...thats what I chalk it up to. Well get better soon Wonded Ankle. You will be back in the saddle again soon:wink:


----------



## busysmurf

*UPDATE: *Well the official verdict is I will be going under the knife on May 2nd:-(

It's an outpatient surgery thankfully, so I'll be able to sleep in my own bed. The Dr is going to grind out a bigger notch in my ankle bone for the tendons to stay in & then repair the thingy that holds them all in place.

So that means I have to spend 10-14 days with my foot above my head, 4 weeks in a hard cast (non-weight bearing), then 6 weeks in a walking boot. Supposedly as soon as the boot is off in mid-July, I can ride again right away Which of course I will head to the barn before I head home from the Doctors, lol.

On the bright side, if there is one, is that I get a handicapped sticker to use until the end of Sept. Our county fair is the begining of Sept., no parking a mile away for this Mom, lol.


----------



## waresbear

Did the doc mention anything about amputation as an option? KIDDING! And you will have the best parking spots too, bonus!


----------



## iRide Ponies

Ahh, poor you. I pray you'll get better soon, and that the surgery and all that will work out.

Kinda of reminds me of my stupid accident, my horse got its butt stung by a bee, dumped me and I broke my arm. Came back later that night and dug the stinger out of its dock.


----------



## Golden Horse

Well it sucks that you have to go for surgery, but also good that surgery will help!

Hope you recover good and strong, just follow all the rules and don't try and hurry the process


----------



## busysmurf

Well, the day after tomorrow is the surgery and I am officially flipping out. I've already warned my boss that I'll be at work tomorrow but don't count on me to be useful. He said that was fine, lol

On a happier note, I was able to find one possibly two girls that are going to ride Odie this spring. The for sure one is 15, and on the FFA judging team (that my friend coaches and the team just got 4th at State). She has her own horse, but would like something to challange her, but not something she would have to train. Odie is perfect for that She's ridden him twice and seems like a good rider and her & Odie get along. She needs work on some skills (keeping him round, forehand vs. hind end, consistancy, etc.) but it's nothing that going to cause a problem.

The other girl is in college, and gets home the day that I'm released from prison, I mean bed rest, lol. Her horse is being leased out, but she still wants to ride & show this summer. We're going to meet when she gets home.


I tried to ride again this weekend....not my brightest idea. But I had to get on one last time

*OK, time to continue flipping out and panicking


----------



## Cacowgirl

Hope the surgery goes well and the healing also. Sounds like the first two weeks will be the hardest-do you have some PT scheduled ?


----------



## busysmurf

Cacowgirl said:


> Hope the surgery goes well and the healing also. Sounds like the first two weeks will be the hardest-do you have some PT scheduled ?


Thanks

Not yet, PT comes at the end. So mid-July I think.


----------



## Golden Horse

Thinking of you, hope all goes well, remember to keep taking those pain pills, don't be brave, stay ahead of the pain, and REST


----------



## busysmurf

Hi, just a quick update before the pain meds kick in. Surgery went well, there wasn't as much to repair as the Dr thought. I was home by 3 this afternoon

From my knee down is being kept numb by a thingy until Sunday. I found out I can at least sit up as long as the foot stays elevated.

So I'm going to pass out now, lol. Thank you all so for the well wishes, the mean so much to me


----------



## waresbear

Take it easy and heal well!


----------



## Golden Horse

How are you today


----------



## NBEventer

Thinking of you <3


----------



## flytobecat

I glad things went well. Take it easy! (easy by definition is "not hard or difficult; requiring no great labor or effort" Does not include housework, cleaning stalls, or running kids around. Also does not include activities like riding and 4 wheeling which while both fun are usually not conducive to healing.)


----------



## busysmurf

/img http://i1268.photobucket.com/albums/jj569/busysmurf/IMG_20130503_091223_432.jpg

Made it through the night without any problems. It actually didn't hurt at all.....until this morning. All of the sudden it was excuciating:-( So I took every pain med I could take, increased my nerve block, and it still hurts. Not quite as bad now, but it's still hurting like an S.O.B.

On the bright side, I can finally move my toes. I never thought being able to move my toes would be such a big thing, lol. Now if I could just get the pain under control again:? Another good thing, the pain meds aren't upsetting my stomach at ALL, so I can eat regular food:clap:

Hubby has been AMAZING!!! We've even had a few laughs. We've been on a few vacations, where one of us wasn't 100% so we would end up just chilling and watching Dirty Jobs or Myth Busters. Well, we don't have cable at home anymore so we don't get to watch them anymore. I signed up for Netflix, while I can't move around. So last night we vegged together and watched Dirty Jobs & Myth busters together.

Right now I'm watching the Buck documentary, lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

Told you to stay ahead with your pain meds:twisted: Now do as you are told, no bravery here, take the darn things on a regular schedule for a few days. 

That is quite the bandage you have on there, when you get released from the doctors bandages, polo wraps work really well if you need some support.


----------



## busysmurf

GH, I was being good with my meds!!!! Honest. I wasn't in any real pain when I took my scheduled amt. I didn't want to take more than I needed. But it just suddenly started hurting really bad about 2 hours after I took the drugs. I'm at max capacity for drugs now until 3.

I really am TRYING to behave!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waresbear

I would be ordering the family around to get you special treats & stuff. Take advantage of this time.


----------



## horsecrazed09

hoping for you to have a quick recovery!


----------



## HollyBubbles

two words.... "Magic Chocolate" :lol: that stuff seems to fix all the ailments in this household... Except my wrist -_-

How you doing today OP? Have you begged for the stronger "locked cabinet" meds yet? Hope your managing the pain a little better!!


BTW, i'm sitting here awkwardly typing with my left hand, while my right arm is raised above my head in an attempt to stop the pain (it's not working).
I'm also right-handed, and in the middle of training to become a vet nurse, brilliant.
What did I do to my arm? I was asked to stand on a piece of sheet metal that my BF and his father were pulling signwriting off, to stop it flexing.... They got to the end, stepped off it and went to pull the last bit off, and the steel suddenly slid towards them, sending me backwards and landing with my full weight on my wrist on the concrete floor. It was numb and I had no feeling in it for a full day so I went to the hospital and waited 3.5hours, (while my dog was dying an hours drive away) for the nurse to then ask me if I would like an x-ray.... No, I spent the last 3.5 hours here because I like the **** atmosphere, duh.. -_-
so it didnt get xrayed and my bf had to drive me home cause i cant work the indicators or change gear with one hand.


----------



## busysmurf

Sorry to hear that Holly, sometimes it's amazing what goes thru guys heads sometimes.

So it's been almost a week, & I'd say I'm doing pretty well. As much as it's killing me, I'm TRYING to behave and stay in bed / on the couch with the foot up. And it's driving me nuts!!!

Sunday, I took out the nerve block that had been put in behind my knee. It was a catheter that was put in a nerve behind my knee that continuously pumped drugs to my foot to keep it asleep. I can't believe they have you take out the catheter yourself, but they do. Thankfully, it came out like it was supposed to. I think I had full feeling about 2 hrs later. With the pain pills, it wasn't to bad.

Monday was TERRIBLE!!! Even with the pain pills, I was dying. It just kept getting more & more numb all the way up my leg. Another weird thing that happened was that my throat & tongue were raw & felt swollen. By that night it was to much so I called the Dr's office & got the on-call surgeon. I explained my symptoms & what I had been doing to try & fix it. His response "you just had surgery, it's going to hurt":twisted: Yeah, got that doc, thanks. JERK!!

Yesterday it was a bit better, so I decided not to call MY doc, & today it's MUCH better. My toes still feel weird, so I'm hoping it's just temporary. Of course it's GORGEOUS outside, & since I don't have a lounge chair I'm stuck in the house.:-(

I have managed to watch the Buck Brennaman documentary. Not bad, not what I thought it was going to be, but still interesting. I'm honestly trying not to watch or read to much horse stuff (sort of on the failing end of that, lol). Because if I do, I'm SERIOUSLY going to get impatient & that's NOT what I need, haha.

Getting slightly upset about the horse market, and watching prices slowly increase, and my chances of getting a decent one cheap aren't looking good. But we'll see, weirder things have happened, lol. All I know is I WANT TO GET BACK ON A HORSE!!!


----------



## busysmurf

Not sure I should keep updating, but until someone tells me to shut up, I might as well, lol.

The splint came off today!!! Hard GLOW IN THE DARK cast is on. Best part is, the Dr. said 3 weeks, not 4 . WOOO HOOOO


----------



## smrobs

That's great! Shorter recovery time is always awesome .

Has the pain abated for the most part?


----------



## busysmurf

smrobs said:


> That's great! Shorter recovery time is always awesome .
> 
> Has the pain abated for the most part?


I WISH:-( and I'm out of the good pain meds. They had to reposition my foot to a "heels down" place. Seriously I would've thought that after 25 years of drilling that into my head to the point it being second nature, it'd be easy right? NOT!!!

HOLY CRAP does it hurt now, getting kicked doesn't hurt as bad. I hoping it doesn't last to long. I'm still just happy about the 3 weeks:lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles

Yes you should keep updating us all! Thats great news, except the pain of course.

I'm in a backslab on my arm, going back to the hospital tomorrow for more xrays


----------



## busysmurf

You all are great

I was going to try & go back into the office today, but wow does it hurt still! And I haven't even got out of bed yet. I'm not looking forward to finding out what it's really like in a few. Little man brought me "breakfast" in bed, so I'm laying here pretending to eat, lol. The kids LOVE the glow in the dark cast, & were playing with pen light on it last night

Defiantly calling the doc for more drugs today as soon they open!!!

Holly, did you ever find out what was wrong with your arm?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HollyBubbles

busysmurf said:


> You all are great
> 
> I was going to try & go back into the office today, but wow does it hurt still! And I haven't even got out of bed yet. I'm not looking forward to finding out what it's really like in a few. Little man brought me "breakfast" in bed, so I'm laying here pretending to eat, lol. The kids LOVE the glow in the dark cast, & were playing with pen light on it last night
> 
> Defiantly calling the doc for more drugs today as soon they open!!!
> 
> Holly, did you ever find out what was wrong with your arm?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A glow in the dark cast!!:shock: I've never seen one of those!!

No not yet, I meant to say my appt is tomorrow, wednesday, not today :lol: it's still sore though and I can't write, of course I would have an exam tomorrow so now I have to have a reader writer -_-

Good idea :lol:


----------



## busysmurf

So I sucked it up a little (actually I just took A LOT of ibuprofin, lol) and went in to work for awhile. I think I was only there for an hour....they yelled at me, lol. The company owner said "if you wanted to do some work, you should've called and I would've dropped it off for you." I LOVE working for a small company!!

I WANT TO GET OUT OF THE HOUSE!!!! hahaha so we agreed that I should come in everyday for a few minutes just to touch base, and for me to print stuff off and make copies. And then I'll work from home the rest of the time, and I'm only supposed to do actual work for 4 hrs a day.

I have to admit that I thought I would be able to do more than I actually can. Just going to Walmart to grab another pair of yoga pants was almost more than I could take. I seriously thought a quick trip like that wouldn't be over doing it, and would be a nice way to slowly get mobile again WITHOUT over doing it. WOW, was I wrong:-cry:

You want to talk about frusterating and embarrasing. I consider myself relatively athletic & strong (not a body builder by any means, but I can lift more than the average female, and even some men), and in good shape. I work outside & have a physical job. So when I have to sit down after just walking from the parking lot to the womens clothes at walmart (which are right up front) just to keep from passing out, i just want to cry.

Ugh, now I'm in a bad mood:-(


----------



## Corporal

I have discovered the wonders of Aspercreme.


----------



## busysmurf

I. WANT. THIS. FLIPPIN. CAST. OFF. NOW!!!!!

MmK, I'm done for the moment, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Just keep your coat hanger handy for those annoying itches :wink:.


----------



## busysmurf

The cast is OFF!!! The cast is OFF!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NBEventer

busysmurf said:


> The cast is OFF!!! The cast is OFF!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


WAHOOOOOO!!! OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pretty scar!!!!!!! *pokes at your ankle*


----------



## HollyBubbles

busysmurf said:


> The cast is OFF!!! The cast is OFF!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


YAAAAAAY  That's great! Just remember to behave now :lol:


----------



## busysmurf

OK, time for another update.

After the cast, I had to wear one of those big clunky boots. Which I thought I was doing pretty well in. Even though I was told to still stay off my foot (like that happened). But I tried to behave as best as I could.

Started PT on the 12th. Of course got yelled at for doing to much on it (I didn't think it would've been obvious). Anyway, was given excercises and for once in my life I ACTUALLY did them like I was told to!!

This past Tues (18th), I was told I could finally take the boot off and wear the splint:happydance:

Went back today, and . PT was finally able to get the surgery report from the Dr. Turns out I didn't have reconstructive ankle surgery, I had MAJOR reconstruction surgery. Basically, I was under the impression that a tendon holder inney thing was stretched and a tendon wasn't where it was supposed to be. WRONG!! 

Things where "blown up, shredded, and no longer present". The tendon sock was shredded, the actual tendon had played leap frog with it's partner (it's was supposed to be in the back...it was waay in the front), the tendon flap that holds the other ones in place was stretched the farthest they've seen, they had to remove 1/2" of the flap and re-cut an insertion to my foot bone, tuck it in there, and suture it to the bone somehow, the entire ankle capsule had blown apart, AND a larger groove had to be cut in my ankle bone than originally thought.

Which means that even though the PT & I thought I was doing good, we have to slow things WAAAAAYYYYY down

To make things worse, I guess there's a condition where your nerves get hyper sensitive at a scar and it's happening to me. As well as the muscles & tendons at the bottom of my foot are ticked off with everything going on that they are starting to cause problems.

I can still wear the splint when I'm at work....for now. Otherwise it's back to the boot. 

THIS SUCKS!!!!! Now my summer is totally shot for sure


----------



## NBEventer

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## smrobs

Oh, wow :hug: that does suck horribly. But, just think, here before you know it, you'll be healthy and sound again as opposed to having pain and trouble all the time.


----------



## Golden Horse

Sorry that things are worse than you thought, but all you can do now is loo forward and do everything that you can to get a great recovery, I know it sucks, but the better you follow the rules now, the quicker you will heal.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Oh no that sucks!! At least you know that now rather than later though, so now you have less chance of having over-done everything. (Trying to find positives for you here!)

Your doing well though, keep behaving.. Is the "clunky boot thing" your referring to called an impact boot/moon boot? If so, I feel your pain, they're stupid heavy clunky things that don't go with any outfit either!

I've been sent to two different specialists for my hand/wrist/whatever else now, so I'm waiting on an MRI.


----------



## Cacowgirl

Wow, you really did a number on that! Well, now you know,& please take the time to let it heal properly. Sounds like you had a good surgeon & hope the healing progresses as fast as possible.


----------



## busysmurf

So, I figured I'd do another quick update for whatever reason, lol. Last week I got the OK from the PT to be able to do groundwork!!! Happy Dance (without using my ankle, lol).

Then today in PT, there was another interesting little discovery.... :/ I don't feel pain like "normal" people. My tolerance is extremely high I guess. So if I say I'm at a 5 on the pain scale (1 = none, 10 = max)I guess it means that most people would say it's way more than 10. How they can tell that, I don't know. And I feel pain differently. Apparently, if I'm feeling sick or "off" for no reason that's when most people would be hitting the good stuff & ice packs, lol.

We found this out today when I almost passed out as the PT was stretching the tendons. They've been feeling REALLY tight, and I'm paranoid I'm going to rip something so they were working on them. Didn't hurt at all! Actually felt pretty good, all of the sudden, flop, down I go. After she did a few things, asked a few ?'s talked to my back Dr who just happened to be around. And that's what they came up with. So who knows what this will all mean....

Honestly doesn't bother me any, just makes it easier for me to keep doing things. Which the older, wiser, less listened to part of me knows is a BAD thing, lol. But hey, if ain't broke, don't fix it? Right? Hahaha


----------



## Golden Horse

How odd Busy, guess you're a cheaper date than I am, I don't feel that brave on the pain front.

Glad to hear you are cleared for. Groundwork way to go
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf

Golden Horse said:


> How odd Busy, guess you're a cheaper date than I am, I don't feel that brave on the pain front.
> 
> Glad to hear you are cleared for. Groundwork way to go
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
You are alive!!! I haven't seen you post anything, I was getting worried


----------



## Golden Horse

Lol I'm alive but struggling to type, with the broken things
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev

Dear GH
I see you are on this right right at this moment, and I would like for you to remember your own advice as you are healing.:hug:
Ann




Golden Horse said:


> Sorry that things are worse than you thought, but all you can do now is loo forward and do everything that you can to get a great recovery, I know it sucks, but the better you follow the rules now, the quicker you will heal.


----------



## busysmurf

anndankev said:


> Dear GH
> I see you are on this right right at this moment, and I would like for you to remember your own advice as you are healing.:hug:
> Ann


 Bwaaa haaa haaa, GH!! In your face, :rofl::rofl::rofl: Neener Neener Neener, and I wasn't the one that said it!


----------



## dressagebelle

Glad that things are progressing albeit slowly. At least you can get outside now!! I messed up my shoulder muscle, and of course it couldn't be while leading a horse, or even walking my dog, no it happened from stirring melting chocolate. So the back of my shoulder, right around the bottom of my shoulder blade is swollen, and it hurts to move my arm all but the smallest amount, so I'm one armed today, and even moving that arm makes the other arm ache. It's so embarrassing to be like "I train horses, work with some pretty rank ones others don't want to touch, and yet I hurt myself trying to melt chocolate." Jeeze. Horses are definitely much safer lol. Hope that you continue to heal well, and keep the pain under control!


----------



## Golden Horse

I wish I could do *likes* on this phone I would give a bunch, but not those who tell me to take my owns advise, mumble grumble
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf

I CAN RIDE!!!!!!!!

without stirrups, but I don't care! I CAN RIDE AND NOT GET YELLED AT!!!!


----------



## dressagebelle

Yay for being able to ride again. Its always so hard when you aren't allowed to ride. Makes you want to ride even more lol.


----------



## Golden Horse

Go girl! WHOOT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf




----------



## Golden Horse

Hits like button that I don't have on my phone
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs

Woot!!!:happydance:


----------



## busysmurf

Final update (I think) for the next 3 months....

NO MORE RESTRICTIONS!!!!

You are looking at a free chicka:lol:


----------



## Golden Horse

CONGRATULATIONS


:clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::happydance::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## busysmurf

Golden Horse said:


> CONGRATULATIONS
> 
> 
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::happydance::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::clap::clap::clap::clap:


 
You're next!!!


----------



## waresbear

NOW GO RIDE!!!! Sorry, I just felt the need to yell at you....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## busysmurf

waresbear said:


> NOW GO RIDE!!!! Sorry, I just felt the need to yell at you....
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


3 hours logged in the saddle last night Boss even let me leave early to do it


----------

